# Best way to transport?



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi, I will be collecting some mice soon and was wondering if anyone could advise me of the best way to transport mice. I'll be collecting them by car and the journey will only be about an hour. Do they prefer to be in a small carrier or large, dark or light? When we go on our hols the mousies come too( i know :roll: ) but they didn't always travel that well & some got quite stressed out. Just looking for any ideas as obviously you guys take your mice to shows regularly and know the best way to travel a mouse in as stress free way as possible. Thanks.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Personally i use small carriers, with lots of bedding for them to hide in.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Ok, thanks Willowdragon


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm picking my meece up tomorrow, and they always pop them into small cardboard boxes, but the hammy has a 12L transport/clean out aquarium/cage, so I pop them in there, in case they get out, and pop a blankey around the outside, so they've still got air circulation from lid.


----------

